# Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse



## Carapax (5. September 2014)

*Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Hallo Community, 

Ich habe vor mir einen Gaming-PC im Matx-Format zusammen zustellen. 

Die Hardware habe ich mir zum Großteil schon rausgesucht, allerdings das richtige Gehäuse konnte ich leider noch nicht finden.

Wichtig ist halt das eine ausreichende Kühlung vorhanden ist und das eine ordentliche und logische Anordnung der Bauteile vorhanden ist. Optisch bin ich relativ flexibel. 

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche und hoffentlich auch gute Vorschläge.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Hier mal vier die mir gut gefallen 
1 x AeroCool DS Black Window Edition mit Sichtfenster
1 x BitFenix Phenom M schwarz
1 x Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 mit Sichtfenster
1 x Corsair Obsidian Series 350D mit Sichtfenster

Edit: Komponenten stehen schon fest? Kannst ja auch einen Thread Zusammenstellungsthread eröffnen


----------



## Carapax (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort! 

Den BitFenix Phenom hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt, allerdings sind dort ja die Lüfter ziemlich ungünstig platziert und ich weiß nicht ob der dann ausreichend kühlt. 

Als Komponenten hab ich mir folgendes rausgesucht :

CPU : Intel Core i7-4790 Box 
SSD : Samsung SSD 840 Pro 128GB
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB 
Graka : MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G 
RAM : Corsair XMS3 8GB Kit 
Mainboard : MSI Z97M Gaming Intel Z97 
Netzteil : 550 Watt Thermaltake European Gold Series

Das ganze muss halt noch ins richtige Gehäuse  und das hoffe ich ja mit eurer mithilfe zu finden!


----------



## Sebbi12392 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Warum nimmst du ein Z97 Board für eine Non-K CPU?


----------



## 442 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1) -> günstiger und Unterschied ist nur messbar, nicht fühlbar
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) -> praktisch der i7 4790 (oder meinstest du einen mit k, also übertaktbar? Dann nehm ich die Verbesserung zurück!)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) -> wenn du nicht übertakten willst brauchst du kein Z97-Board, ansonsten analog zum Prozessor
NT:
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.4 (E9-400W/BN190) oder
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Also das wären jetzt auf die Schnelle nur 'n paar von Verbesserungen die ich vornehmen würde.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Also deine Konfig ist sehr Suboptimal 
Einer wesentlich bessere Konfig wurde ja schon von 442 gepostet 

Edit: @442 die 450W Version des E9 wäre besser, da eine zusätzliche Rail


----------



## Carapax (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Zum Mainboard : ich hab mir gedacht ich hol mir direkt ein gutes Mainboard damit ich, falls ich die CPU oder sonstiges upgraden will, ich mir ein neues Mainboard spare. 

Und bei den anderen Bauteilen bin ich halt nach aktuellen Tests und dem daraus resultierenden Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. 

Aber wenn ich mit dem Xeon CPU auf Dauer auch noch gut fahre und aktuelle Games ohne Probleme Zocken  kann, dann kann ich ja auch auf den zurück greifen.

Edit: oh man  ich dachte schon die Sache die ich mir rausgesucht hab sind gar nicht schlecht, aber nun sieht das ja ganz anders aus :/ und Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum es so scheinbar einfach war alles zusammen zustellen.


----------



## 442 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Netzteil FrozenPie, hab ich so noch garnicht gewusst. 

@TE Wenn du noch ein wenig warten kannst kommt in ein paar Tagen auch die E10 Serie von BQT auf den Markt, mit DC-DC und 'nem besseren Lüfter. 

Die Idee mit der CPU-Aufrüstung ist gut, allerdings fährst du mit dem Xeon vermutlich die nahe Zukunft (meine Glaskugel sagt bestimmt so ~4 Jahre) gut und wirst kaum aufrüsten wollen.


----------



## Carapax (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Ja so dringend ist das jetzt nicht, also es muss nicht alles auf einmal gekauft werden. Aber wenn ihr mir eher zum xeon raten würdet, dann werde ich wohl den nehmen. 

Und ja wenn die anderen von 442 genannten Bauteile auch besser sind muss ich wohl nochmal umplanen .


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Wenn du mir dein maximal Budget sagst, dann stell ich dir was gescheit zugeschnittenes zusammen 

Edit: Außerdem ist das Board von 442 kein mATX wie mir grad auffällt


----------



## Carapax (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Das wäre Top  so um die 800€ würde ich wohl ausgeben wollen (in der Hoffnung dass ich damit aus taugendes bekomme)


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R)
1 x ASUS H97M-Plus (90MB0IM0-M0EAY0)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

Für 720€ und dann eben noch eines der vorgeschlagenen Gehäuse für um die 80€ 

Edit: Den Xeon bräuchtest du nur für's Rendern und die GPU wird auch in Zukunft der limitierende Faktor sein  Der i5 wird noch die nächsten paar Jahre reichen.


----------



## Carapax (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Das ging aber flott  besten Danke schon mal dafür! Und damit bin ich für die nächste Zeit auch gut gewappnet?


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*



Carapax schrieb:


> Das ging aber flott  besten Danke schon mal dafür! Und damit bin ich für die nächste Zeit auch gut gewappnet?


 
Wenn du nicht gerade die ganze Zeit mit extremsten AA-Modi + Downsampling spielst reicht das für alle modernen Titel auf Hoch bis Ultra bei 1080p


----------



## Carapax (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Da ich nicht mal weiß was das bedeutet, denke ich werde ich das wohl nicht brauchen


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

AA = Anti Aliasing = Kantenglättung
Downsampling = Das Bild wird z.B. in 1600p berechnet an einem 1080p Monitor ausgegeben was alle Kanten effektiv glättet


----------



## Carapax (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Achso, ja ne sowas brauch ich jetzt nicht unbedingt 

Das läuft dann ja super   hätte nicht gedacht dass ich hier so schnell Hilfe bekomme! 

Dann kann ich ja so langsam starten mir das Gerät zusammen zu bauen!


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Hier ein Rundum-Glücklich-Paket (sehr leise und schnell) für ca. 810€ 
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R)
1 x ASUS H97M-Plus (90MB0IM0-M0EAY0)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-MINI-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)

Netzteil ist ein besseres und ich hab einfach mal das Fractal Define Mini genommen


----------



## Carapax (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Ja Top  

Das Gehäuse ist mir zwar eigentlich schon ein wenig zu groß, allerdings scheint das ein ziemlich gutes zu sein... 

Und das Mainboard scheint ja auch ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Wenn's nicht gut wäre, würden wir's nicht empfehlen 
Du kannst natürlich auch das AeroCool DS Black Window Edition mit Sichtfenster nehmen


----------



## Carapax (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Das ist natürlich logisch


----------



## FrozenPie (5. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Also welches Gehäuse wählst du zu der Konfig?


----------



## Carapax (6. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Ich denke ich werde das Fractal Gehäuse nehmen, das scheint mir am besten zu sein.


----------



## Carapax (6. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Zwei Fragen hab ich noch :

1. Reichen 8Gb RAM? 
und 
2. Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit dem Prozessor wenn der boxed ist... Dann hat der ja schon einen Kühler.. Wird der zweite Prozessorkühler dann da noch mal oben drauf gesetzt?


----------



## FrozenPie (6. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Zu 1.
8 Gb reichen für alle Spiele Heutzutage, wenn man keinen Videoschnitt betreibt 

Zu 2.
Hast wohl noch nie nen Rechner zusammengebaut 
Prozessoren kauft man immer Boxed, da man bei Tray Gefahr läuft einen Rückläufer zu bekommen und man bei Tray nur 1 Jahr Gewährleistung hat.
Der Boxed Kühler wird einfach in die Zimmerecke gepfeffert und dort bleibt er dann auch. Stattdessen verwendest du den Zusatzkühler


----------



## Carapax (6. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Ne das ist mein erstes Mal [emoji16]. 

Ich hab mir gedacht im Endeffekt ist das ganze dann preisleistungstechnisch günstiger und ich hatte eh mal Lust mir einen selbst zusammen zu bauen.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Da gibt's tolle Tutorials auf YouTube, hab nur leider grad die Links nicht parat


----------



## Carapax (6. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Ach ich bin da relativ zuversichtlich dass ist das wohl schaffen werde mittels Internet und sonstiges. Ich bin ja nicht unbedingt Lese-Scheu und ansonsten frag ich hier! [emoji11]


----------



## 442 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Für den Fehler mit dem Board muss ich mich entschuldigen, hab in dem Moment einfach nur kopiert .. 
Als Entschädigung der Thread mit dem ich gelernt hab 'nen Computer zusammen zu bauen: 
[Guide] Der Selbstschrauber-Thread - Die Anleitung zum Selbst-Zusammenbau für Jedermann


----------



## Carapax (9. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Muss ich dazu eigentlich noch irgendwelche Kleinkram-Sache dazu bestellen ? 

Sata-Kabel ja sicher noch und braucht man sonst noch was um den Pc dann zum laufen zu bringen ?


----------



## Carapax (11. September 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes Micro-atx Gehäuse*

Ich habe noch eine Frage zur CPU... 

Ist der I5-4690 besser oder lohnt sich der Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 mehr?


----------

